# has anyone tried prucalopride/resolor



## eva b. (Feb 5, 2010)

I was recently prescribed this by my GI specialist, who in the absence of any pathology findings in the various mris/cts/other tests I've had has diagnosed me with "enteric dysmotility"....ie, my guts go into spasm. There's nothing in my colon, rectum, small intestine, no blockages or anything, it is probably being made worse by the fact that I'm on heavy duty pain meds and valium, but although I'm tapering those there's not much I can do in the short term.I have to say I am underwhelmed by this supposedly wonderful new medication...to date, I'm still having to take epsom salts and bisacodyl suppositories to keep things moving. Not funny at all, as I have a permanent bloating and pain the the rectum (literally)anyone else tried this drug?anyoanyone


----------



## mey2614 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have not tried this drug, but I would love to be able to. I live in the US and it is only approved in some European countries.. I as well would love to hear of people's experiences with this drug


----------

